# Vizsla anticipation



## Vizslalover925 (Mar 15, 2013)

My boyfriend and I are getting our first vizsla puppy in July. We've done all the research and have fallen in love with the breed. We found a breeder who has a female who is 4 weeks pregnant. Does anyone have any advice for someone who is having trouble waiting 3 more months to get our vizsla?? I'm so excited and its all I think about!! I already read the book, the versatile vizsla, and have looked through a lot of this forum. Did anyone else have this problem or is it just me? My boyfriend is very patient and not obsessing like I am! Help! Lol


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We are getting our second in July too! We live in San Diego. Where are you? 

It's a hard wait (easier this time since we already have one)! You could try meeting up at some local Vizsla meet ups and be around the breed and talk to other owners. Puppy proof anything you are worried about pup destroying. Research trainers, training methods etc and discuss with your boyfriends what works best for you guys. Consistency is very important. 

Other than that, sleep in! Vizslas are early risers!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

You have time to get married.

Remember that this is a 15+ year commitment. Works better when owners are committed to each other. 

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Spot on, RBD


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

RBD, could not agree more. Our boys are just like children to us!
Not that I'm saying you must be married, some people never do any more.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Excuse me Vizslalover925 for going political for a minute but here we go.

I just left Crogan's pub in Walnut Creek after walking the dogs the 3 miles down the city streets. Bailey and Chloe are the pub's honorary dogs and we walk down there once a week.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.ca/2010/05/busy-city-street-walks.html

So in that frame of mind, here I go.

Got married in 1975. My bride was 18 and I was all of 19. We have had two great daughters and now four wonderful grandchildren. Family was, and is, the most important aspect of our life.

Now the political twist. Marx and socialism diminish the value of the family because the family unit _*undermines*_ the power of the *state*. Family and religion must be removed for the "Utopian Big Brother" government is become the father *and* the mother. 

Getting married makes you more connected to other family members more than you are to the "*state*". 

Your Vizsla will be part of your family. Communist and PETA motto: *Mutts rule!* In other words; we don't care who the mother and father is, the state will make all the decisions. We will spay/neuter all dogs before you can have a "pet."

Pure bred breeds are not part of the agenda. Classic values (The Vizsla is a 1,000 year old breed) must be challenged and broken for the state to be all powerful.

Be brave and go "counter culture". Get married. Then have a family and raise free thinking kids and dogs. That is what America and a free society needs. Commitment to a person first and then a dog second.

Commitment to the "state" comes *way down* on the scale in a free society.

OK, carry on with your life.

RBD


----------



## Vizslalover925 (Mar 15, 2013)

Don't worry, my boyfriend and I have talked out that topic and we already have a plan. We don't need the label of "marriage" to know that we plan on being together. He's still finishing up his masters program so it's not a good time for marriage. But it's definitely a good time for a puppy because i work in the day and his classes are in the evening. This really wasn't what I wanted to talk about or why I made this post at all! I'd appreciate if the marriage conversation could end here.

Milesmom, hi! Thanks for the advice! We live in Long Beach but we're getting our puppy from Red Dog Ranch in Ramona. Where are you getting yours from? At least I know there's someone else out there who is waiting until July to get their pup!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Vizslalover925 said:


> My boyfriend and I are getting our first vizsla puppy in July. We've done all the research and have fallen in love with the breed. We found a breeder who has a female who is 4 weeks pregnant. Does anyone have any advice for someone who is having trouble waiting 3 more months to get our vizsla?? I'm so excited and its all I think about!! I already read the book, the versatile vizsla, and have looked through a lot of this forum. Did anyone else have this problem or is it just me? My boyfriend is very patient and not obsessing like I am! Help! Lol


I'm disregarding the previous posters as it seems the point was missed. 

The 3 months will go faster than you think. You can spend this time preparing your home and how your life will forever be changed with the red bundle of joy. 

I was lucky since we only had to wait 3 weeks before we got Ruby so I read books and read a ton of important info on this forum.

Puppy proofing the house can take some time so focus on that 

AND- enjoy the sleep now because when the puppy comes sleep will be depraved in the beginning.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles and his upcoming brother are from Rusty Dog Ranch, also in Ramona! Best of luck with the waiting, we are eager for our little one too. And we hope miles is too!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Vizslalover,

My excitement was unbearable. I stayed awake so many nights reading because I just couldn't sleep. Channel that excitement into productivity. Each day try and learn something new that will help your pup. Research trainers in your area. Find your vet. Be aware of vaccination schedule. Figure out what your goal is for your V - Hunting, Agility, obedience, etc. the more prepared you are the better off you all will be! Your pup will be here before you know it. Nothing can fully prepare you but try your best to be ready!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Good luck and I wish your dog a great life.

I care about the Hungarian Pointer. He / she will be with you until maybe 2028. 

Maybe figure out how you will develop the best in your dog. You both will have a energenic hunting dog *if* it was well-bred by Rusty Dog Ranch . 

How do you develop that is what is all that is important to me. If that is what is important to you, I am completely supportive.

We all have our passions. A strong healthy Vizlsa breed is mine.

Happy trails.
RBD


----------



## Vizslalover925 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys! I guess I'll just have to hang in there and enjoy the sleep while it lasts. It's good/comforting to know that if I have any questions there's so many supportive people on this forum who respond fairly quick!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

VL925, welcome to the forum, LOL 

Over the past two years that we have been on the forum, RBD's is one of the most sincere and caring advice anyone stranger will ever give.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I 2nd that" 

without risks there never can be a reward

time waits for none
Get some fun"

God Bless RBD God Bless Boston'

These actions and cowards are pathetic to me

and God bless the better then Great Vizsla far greater then me

Find 1 kid today make his day be a tad kinder and brighter they matter to me


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Vizslalover, we were in the same spot last January. We put our deposit in around January 15, pups were born March 1 and we picked him up April 28. Without a doubt, it was THE LONGEST 3 months of my life. Despite the longest wait ever, the overwhelming excitement you feel those last few days, especially on the drive to the breeders, is so much fun! My boyfriend on the other hand was excited but not overly excited like your boyfriend. It kind of drove me nuts. It was his first puppy so I think he was a bit apprehensive and unsure of what to think- preparing for the worst. However, it's been the best decision we've made yet! Our boy is like our child- in fact, today my boyfriend took the day off to spend with the dog since he's been working tons of hours during tax season. He has quite a day planned of going on walks, going to the park, snuggling, etc. I think your boyfriend will absolutely be attached to your pup in no time although he doesn't seem super excited now. How can you resist those faces?!

Enjoy your last few months of "freedom"- being able to go out until all hours of the night, being able to make last minute plans without guilt, having some extra $$ that isn't devoted to your new ginger, leaving for more than a few hours at a time, being able to sleep in, not being a pin cushion to the cutest thing in the world, seeing friends, etc. Things definitely change when the pup comes home! Our breeder was 6 hours away so we made a little trip out of it and stayed in Detroit the night before. We went out to a really nice restaurant, went to the casino and had a few drinks. Maybe you two could plan a mini trip as something else to look forward to and to get one last getaway in before your life is dedicated to a V?


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Statistics say that on average for every 8,000 people that get married - around 3,000 of those get divorced....
I really don't think that being married will make you look after your dog any less. I appreciate people on here are passionate about the breed but each to their own and we shouldn't preach about other peoples lives when we do not know them.

I am not married and my boyfriend and I live together. We will one day get married but it doesn't make us love our girl any less. She is everything to us. 

Vizslalover925 time will go really fast until you get your little one back. Sleep lots in the meantime and you can never be too prepared. Go out lots as well as it is like having a baby as you dont want to leave them.

Welcome to the world of the Vizsla - they are amazing. I love mine with every inch of me.


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

Isn't it part of the fun the waiting that is. Fist get some sleep it will be a commodity before you know it. Try to visit the pups when the breeder allows. Attend a dog show and especially a field trial you will love it and most of all enjoy the anticipation its something that is hard to replicate as an adult.


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

I'm on my 8th month of waiting. 4-1/2 more weeks to go.

3 months is peanuts  None the less, I''m sure it's still going to feel like an eternity for you guys.....but so worth the wait.

As everyone has said though, try and prepare yourselves as much as you can....and have some fun. Your lives will DRASTICALLY change when your V comes home.

I'm in the process of puppy proofing my house as well as reviewing a lot of training material I have read and watched over the past year. I'm making notes and coming up with a process and a plan.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/purchasing-vizsla-so-it-doesnt-end-up.html

http://www.vizslaclub.com/Library_club/Misc/


The below article was taken from the above website (edited for clarity):

"If you are planning to purchase a Vizsla puppy for your family, there are a few things you should know and consider. 

The first is words you should be aware of.

These are Family, Loyalty, Energy, Tail, Intelligent, Patience, Persistence, Rewarding, Trying, Versatile, Love, Exercise, Creativity, Surfing, Nose, Vet Bills, Food, Toys, Bedding.

We get our fair share of Vizslas into rescue from people who had researched information on the internet, which I understand is good.

The Vizsla can be a wonderful pet.

To clarify something, like people, all Vizsla are not created equal. 

_*That is why a good Vizsla breeder will "temperament test" puppies and try to place them into a home that matches the test results.
*_
Picking your own puppy from a litter is not always the best idea. Be honest when a breeder ask you questions. These questions are asked to protect you and the dog. 


Taking a Vizsla into your home is a large responsibility, as their life span can be up to 15 years.


Living with one is like having a child.

Vizslas are typically slow to mature. You could end up with a 2-year-old puppy. 

They are family oriented. 

Don’t stick them in the back yard and expect to have a happy life. 

Don’t get one if everyone in the house is not excited about having it.

Expect the dog to be loyal and full of energy. To live peaceably with a Vizsla you must find some way to channel that energy.

The tail, while relative short, starts wagging around mid body and can unintentionally knock a small child down or deliver a series of sharp whacks to your hand or legs. 

Intelligent is a common word used to describe a Vizsla. I am a firm believer there are people out there that are not smart enough to own one.

Patience, persistence, and rewarding are words that could be used to describe the training of a Vizsla. They do not respond well to heavy-handed training, but can be quick learners. Some are very head strong.
Watching them execute their training can be rewarding for both their master and others. 

Versatile is another word used to describe a Vizsla. The breed can be used for hunting, retrieving, conformation, agility, fly ball, tracking, obedience, search and rescue, seeing eye dog, couch potato and last but not least lap dog.....

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/life-before-and-after-vizslas.html


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

I would say: find parks and open areas close to you, spend some time there, get to know dogs and dog owners who go there as well, your pups best way to spend energy is playing! 
Enjoy your boyfriend, when your pup arrives, you'll have no time for the two of you. Agree on who is the pack leader, it can't be both of you, probably someone who will spend majority of time with the pup. 
Maybe try to go on vacations somewhere, if your pup arrives in july, no summer holiday then.
Be ready for a fun ride!


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Vizslalover, are you able to go visit the pup earlier?
That might help you get your V fix. But it also might leave you wanting more.


----------



## Vizslalover925 (Mar 15, 2013)

We can visit it after it's 4 weeks old but that's 9 weeks from now. Lol ugh! These days are dragging by!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Vizsla ! the child that never grows up or leaves home - special needs - needs to be worked with a purpose and run - a lifetime of commitment because they have committed their life to you !!!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

My boyf and I have been together for almost nine years. Lived together, then bought a house, then got Dozer, then got Penny (both Vs) who will be a year old tomorrow. And guess what? Planning a wedding for Oct before we get totally out of whack on the "order of things". But TBH we probably wouldn't worry about marriage if we wert planning on kids. So don't get hung up on the actual marriage. Do get hung up on who is doing what with this "kid" and what methods you'll be using and etc. and expect a disagreement just like a real kid can cause. Ha ha. 

In the meantime do EVERYTHING the two of you like to do because once you pick up your baby your life is changed forever. For the better, but forever. And save lots of money because you are going to need it. I SEVERELY underestimated the cost of a dog. Even a healthy one. 

Good luck!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

My puppy will be born on May 22 hopefully. I still don't know whether I'm getting a girl or a boy...... depends on what the 2 litters produce. Just waiting for them to arrive is bad enough but waiting the 8 weeks after is something else. The breeder lives about an hour from home so it's not a bad drive to go and visit. I have read so much about the breed, already bought most of my stuff and prepared my crate...... now all I need is for Dharma or Axle to get here. and no you are not crazy until that is all that consumes you 24/7.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

OLIVE AND JOSH

RENT TO OWN ;D

MOST WILL BREAK 

JUST SET THE TABLE FOR YOU NEW MATE

AND MAKE A NO BREAK CONTRACT GOING IN BOTH OF YOU 

WHO IS THE BEST FIT FOR LIFE IF A CURVE BALL COMES YOUR WAY

JUDGE ANOTHER CHOICES NOT MINE

JUST HAVE A PLAN

FOR THE VIZSLA FOR LIFE

YOUR BETTER THEN GREAT

AND CONGRADS

SOME DAYS I LIKE WHITE SOCKS 

SOME DAYS NONE ;D

MAYOR CITIES MUCH HIGHER RATED

D IS COMING AT LEAST 55 PERCENT 

BUT WHO CARES THE ODDS

GOD BLESS BOTH OF YOU AND YOUR NEW MATE


----------

